# Youtube music game



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, here is a Youtube music game I decided to start.

My choice concert is going to be Richter's Chopin series of the following pieces:

Polonaise-Fantaisie in A-flat major, Op. 61 
Waltz op. 34 n.3 in F major
Waltz op. 70 n.3 in D-flat major
Mazurka op. 63 n.3 in C-sharp minor
Mazurka op. 67 n.3 in C major
Mazurka op. 68 n.3 in F major
Mazurka n. 51 "Émile Gaillard" in A min (posth.)
Etude op. 25 n. 7 in C-sharp minor
Scherzo n.4 op.54 in E major






Okay the next video has to feature a different Richter performance or another performer/conductor doing one of the Chopin pieces in this concert.

Only rule is that the Youtube footage has to be a live performance and not just a musical track. I will be looking over the selections to make sure 

Ready set go.


----------

